# any surf fishing tips?



## crabbyaaron (Nov 23, 2008)

went fishing all day monday. went fishing at pensacola beach and did not have a bite. so we went to bob sike, perdido bay, and johnsons beach. still nothing. used fresh peeled shrimp and fidler crab. did anyone else catch anything last monday? any suggestions for different bait?


----------



## AgentWD40 (Mar 10, 2009)

I have caught just about everything in the surf this year with peeled shrimp, but I also use live sand fleas and have had better luck with sand fleas over shrimp in the past. You never know what fish are in the mood for day to day.


----------

